# tink and buttons



## doggie82 (Apr 19, 2010)

tink at 6 weeks old










buttons 6 weeks old


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww they are just sooooooooooooo cute


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

both gorgeous!!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oh no, those kittens are not suitable for you at all, you wont like them....I will just have to take them off your hands.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub::001_wub: they are both purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I keep having to say this - no more cute kittens :nono: it's not fair :cryin: I want one :cryin:
Such a gorgeous couple of kitties and so lovely that they are staying together :thumbsup:


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

Love them!!


----------



## doggie82 (Apr 19, 2010)

they are right little characters. right little live wires. we was only supposed to keep buttons but nick fell in love with tink so we are keeping them both


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

Awww, very cute


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Beautiful babies :001_wub:


----------



## SuziSpooks (Mar 30, 2011)

Awww sooooo adorable


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

They are absolutely adorable


----------



## doggie82 (Apr 19, 2010)

mezzer said:


> They are absolutely adorable


they may look adorable but they are a pair of hooligans when they get started


----------

